# What to do with a built out van that will never run again?



## Seph Reed (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm in a serious emotional dilemma!

I have a van-home that I love very, very dearly. It's been through a flood and the electrical started getting wonky, but it kept running. Then it got to the point where... it didn't have a chance. Now I'm moving. 

The best option I have so far is to sell it to a scrap yard, but it breaks my heart. I really would like to tow it out to some property and build a little deck around it, but all the friends of mine with property are waayyy far away. Too far to tow easily.

What would you guys do? How can I make this van that will never run but has a nice little home built inside live on?


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 16, 2020)

if you can truly not find an adequate spot to make it part of the property?

I'd scrap it and use it as an opportuity to build heartbreak tolerance

you don't want anything holdin you back


----------



## Hobo richard (Sep 16, 2020)

In A school, in the Navy, my best freind bought a junk cadillac for 250. We drove around for some time before the tranny gave up. He parked on base and it became a party zone.


----------



## Seph Reed (Sep 16, 2020)

I guess leaning in towards heart-break seems sensible.


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 17, 2020)

If your local high school has a vocational program for automobile mechanics they may accept a donation


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 19, 2020)

this is kind of a shot in the dark, but if you have the money you could pay a shipping company to take it somewhere. i had a van shipped from South Dakota to Texas for about 800 bucks. dunno if i'd do that for a non-functional van, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## lazerskull (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a Ford Explorer I've done a lot of work on. I was thinking when it finally kicks the bucket and I have to ditch it. I would get a bunch of land and take the wheels off and let it settle into the ground and grow ivy all over it and my kids could use it as a play cabin. The cabin is actually insulated.


----------



## jimi (Sep 21, 2020)

If you really can't take it with you and it's super livable, maybe consider looking into donating it to some kind of shelter or program that can keep it on a property and let someone else use it. There are several "tiny house villages" and safe parking areas for houseless folks around my area, as well as churches that let folks park RVs and things like that on their property. At least you might be able to help out someone who really needs it.


----------



## TheGuinea (Sep 21, 2020)

*what is the year, make and model of the van? How deep was the flood water that it was in? Sometimes electrical issues aren't that hard or expensive to fix. Any info you can provide on what is and isn't working electrically on the vehicle is helpful.*


----------

